# Schwimmteichneubau



## krallowa (6. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,bin neu hier und nur in der Teichpflege (Fischteich) etwas erfahren.
Ich möchte mit meiner Familie einen kleinen Fischteich gegen eine etwas größere Schwimmteichanlage austauschen.Dabei sind einige Fragen aufgetaucht die ich gern im Vorfeld geklärt haben möchte um nicht später teuer umzuändern.
Die Fläche soll knapp 12,5x6,5m werden, wobei der eigentliche Schwimmbereich 4x8m mit einer maximalen Tiefe von 2m beträgt.Die Wassertiefe im Schwimmbereich soll ab knapp 5m Länge bis auf 80cm Tief ansteigen. Die Abgrenzung zwischen Schwimm- und Uferbereich hätte ich gern mit Holz (Lärche) erstellt.Die Grube für den Schwimmbereich wird 5x9 ausgehoben, Folie auslegen, Holzkonstruktion auf die Folie stellen (mit Schutzvlies dazwischen) und denn Raum zwischen Holz und Folie am Rand mit Kies auffüllen.Wie kann ich berechnen wieviel Kies ich benötige um ein Aufschwimmen zu verhindern?
Das Holz endet dann 40cm unter der Wasserlinie um nur optisch den Bereich zu trennen und es etwas natürlicher aussehen zu lassen.
Bin zur Gestaltung, zur Umsetzung und natürlich allem anderen drumherum für alle Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## jolantha (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteichneubau*

Hallo, Krallowa
ein :Willkommen2
leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber gib mal in der Suche 
" Schwimmteiche " ein, das hilft schon ein bißchen weiter.
Bestimmt werden sich dann so nach und nach auch die Spezialisten melden .


----------



## anz111 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteichneubau*

Hallo!

Das mit dem Lärchenholz unter Wasser würde ich mir überlegen. Das klassische Wasserbauholz ist Tanne. Die ist auch noch um einiges billiger. Ich habe irgendwie in Erinnerung, dasss die Lärche irgendwelche Stoffe ans Wasser weitergibt.
Was den Schotter betrifft, da würde ich einfach eine Möglichkeit schaffen, die Schalung zu hinterfüllen. Das haben ein paar so gelöst, dass sie die Pfosten, an denen die Schlaung nach außen hin verschraubt wurde, einfach hinterfüllt haben. Du musst dann sowieso bis zum Boden auffüllen hinter der Schalung. Das reicht dann ganz leicht als Gegengewicht. 

Hier findest du so ein Projekt:

https://plus.google.com/photos/114805467879447621165/albums/5607216203441367201?banner=pwa#photos/114805467879447621165/albums/5607216203441367201?banner=pwa
LG Oliver


----------



## Zebragras (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteichneubau*

Lärche harzt unter wasser stark so viel ich weiss.


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

Kein Schwimmteich mehr, hier bitte schließen, habe neues Thema erstellt, danke.


----------

